# Sun dance waste tank, grey water



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Our friends have just bought a sun dance 600S privately. 

They cannot find the drain valve for the grey water, the handbook does not give a diagram for its location to empty it. Can anyone help please?

Val


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

If it's like the one in this picture then it looks as though it at the rear nearside corner.


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Many thanks Phil.

I will pass this info on to him. I think that is where he was looking but couldn't see a tap or valve,

He is going to register on the site. I've shown him how good it is!

Val


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Phil
Thanks again for your help.

The drain valve should have been where you said but had been cut off!

When dave bought a replacement he realised how it stuck out! Todds at Preston were very helpful and he has now fitted a right angled one that doesn't stick out so much.

They have gone off for their first outing this weekend so we shall see if it worked on their return!

Val.


----------

